# Roamio remote on a mini?



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

I switched my roamio remote to the mini and it is sometimes sluggish with its response. I have to repeatedly press buttons before it changes. The mini remote worked perfect, but I prefer the feel of the roamio's. 
Are the remotes supposed to be interchangeable?
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Roamio remote uses RF and IR, you may need to switch to IR mode for the mini (Press/Hold Tivo + C), should blink red.

For RF mode, Press/Hold Tivo + D, light blinks yellow.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Are you using an Slide Pro RF receiver?

If not, have you forced the remote into IR mode?
(Tivo+Red C)

See, for more info:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> The Roamio remote uses RF and IR, you may need to switch to IR mode for the mini (Press/Hold Tivo + C), should blink red.
> 
> For RF mode, Press/Hold Tivo + D, light blinks yellow.


That did the trick...thanks so much!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, sure.... beats me by 1 minute and gets all the credit!


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

lgnad said:


> Oh, sure.... beats me by 1 minute and gets all the credit!


But your post sealed it! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbell4 (Mar 31, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> The Roamio remote uses RF and IR, you may need to switch to IR mode for the mini (Press/Hold Tivo + C), should blink red.
> 
> For RF mode, Press/Hold Tivo + D, light blinks yellow.


Nice tip. Thanks!


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

If you plug the dongle that comes with a Slide Pro Remote into your Mini USB port, the Roamio remote can operate the Mini in both RF and IR modes.

Included for free when ordering a Slide Pro Remote if you designate that you will be using it with a Mini (not included if you specify you are buying the Slide Pro Remote for use with a Roamio).

The IR Adapter that TiVo sells separately for the Mini will probably not work for RF (given its name -- it is in all likelihood just an IR receiver).


----------



## d_vail (Feb 14, 2014)

Headford said:


> If you plug the dongle IR Adapter into your Mini USB port, the Roamio remote can operate the Mini in both FR and IR modes. https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter $15 if bought on its own. Included for free if when ordering a Slide Pro Remote you designate that you will be using it with a Mini (not included if you specify you are buying the Slide Pro Remote for use with a Roamio).


That's the IR adapter, which is already built into the mini. The adapter your talking about that comes free with the slide pro (if ordered for a mini) is an RF adapter. I think you already know this, but mixed up your wording. Just clarifying for the OP.

Also, I haven't been able to find it for sale separately yet. Maybe calling TiVo would work?


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, thank you for the correction, I meant RF (not FR).

The Mini only worked in IR mode until I plugged in the dongle that came with Slide Pro.

Upon further reflection, I take the point you made. The IR Adapter I linked above probably won't work for RF purposes (given its name -- it is an "IR" adapter (not RF)).

So, purchasing the adapter I linked to above will only allow you to hide the Mini -- but you will still need to point your remote in the direction of the end of the adapter as it is an IR receiver.

For true RF operation of the Mini, you need the dongle that comes with the Slide Pro Remote (but is only included when you indicate you are purchasing the Slide Pro for a Mini).

Again, I appreciate the clarification -- it lead to this correction.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Headford said:


> Yes, thank you for the correction, I meant RF (not FR).
> 
> The Mini only worked in IR mode until I plugged in the dongle that came with Slide Pro.
> 
> ...


I have a keyboard that I use on my Roamio, it has a dongle, I wonder if that dongle would work with the RF of a Roamio remote? The keyboard is a Logitech Wii that I paid about $15 for a few years ago, it has worked with my Series 3, TP, and now my Roamio Plus.


----------



## bparker (Mar 5, 2014)

Will any wireless keyboard work? I have one on an HTPC that's a Logitech wireless that's like a 90% condensed version with a touch pad. Guessing the touchpad would do anything.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Nice trick. I use my Harmony in the media room where the Roamio is, but the kids are always misplacing the Mini remote in the family room. Switching would allow me to use the find my remote feature for when they do that...


----------



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

So to clarify - it is indeed possible to use a $30 roamio remote with a tivo mini in RF mode IF you happen to have the RF dongle that ships with the new keyboard remote. They are compatible ? 

And if so - how do we get those rf dongles! Will a 3rd party dongle work?
Hmmm. I'm doing a small gym now and I'm thinking of using a tivo roamio and 2 tivo minis but would need an rf solution. I of course can get 3 keyboard remotes but I'm trying to keep the costs down as they are out of budget.

I have leftover roamio remotes from other projects where we don't use remotes at all but instead use control systems. If I can figure out how to connect them to the minis via RF it would be perfect.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

motech said:


> So to clarify - it is indeed possible to use a $30 roamio remote with a tivo mini in RF mode IF you happen to have the RF dongle that ships with the new keyboard remote. They are compatible ?
> 
> And if so - how do we get those rf dongles! Will a 3rd party dongle work?
> Hmmm. I'm doing a small gym now and I'm thinking of using a tivo roamio and 2 tivo minis but would need an rf solution. I of course can get 3 keyboard remotes but I'm trying to keep the costs down as they are out of budget.
> ...


Yes. Just ask Tivo for the dongle. They shipped me one free.


----------



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

hytekjosh said:


> Yes. Just ask Tivo for the dongle. They shipped me one free.


awesome will do.
hopefully they will send me two of them


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Just got the slide pro remote and paired it with my roamio plus. Want to use the plus remote with a mini. Plugged in the slide pro dongle to the mini and paired the plus remote to it but when in RF mode, only some keys work - direction pad and numbers but not much else. In IR mode everything works, but obviously not as nice as RF mode. Anyone else have this happen? How to fix?


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Moved the plus remote to another mini and it worked fine. Put my bluetooth slide in it's place which actually is better because then I can program the volume for my vizio soundbar, which wasn't working with the code method on the plus remote. So, never mind.


----------

